# Deep V Boat



## dukhunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Need a little input . I had a sylan v hull ....key word had . Looking to buy another Deep V camo boat in the 16 to 18 foot range . I have only found Crestliner and Lund having any offerings. Does anyone know any other brands i can look to for a deep V . I thought Tracker made one butt here is nothing on therte web site . I hunt Lake Erie aand Lake St Clair , kinda bumpy water for divers.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I've got the 18' Lund Alaskan in camo......haven't found a thing about it I dislike.


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

G3 has a boat called a 170 outfitter, it is camo in and out, G3 is a boat company owned by Yamaha (it is a sister company of Skeeter). Triton also used to make a boat like an Alaskan but discontinued it for 2008, Frankies Marine in Chisago City, MN had 3 leftovers left (this summer, they were all 17' & 19' long). That is where I bought mine in 2006 and I love it. Unlike an Alaskan - there is not 1 piece of wood in the boat (unlike Lund and Crestliner). Building an all aluminum and composite boat costs more money, I think that is why those chose to quit making it. My 2 cents, good luck.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

post goin on our boards about this question, quite a few guys talkin about starcraft freedom's being similar to lund's but less pricey.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum ... p?t=260553


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm with Oldfireguy. If I could afford an 18ft Lund Alaskan I would have one. Maybe in a few years.


----------

